# Lake hope.



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone been fishing lake hope?


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Not yet probably has ice on it if you go let me know how you do 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

I drove by the lake yesterday & it was still iced up. Looked slushy but didn't see much open water if any at all.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

never heard of it


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Do u fish there much? Backshot


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

now i remember it


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Went on honey moon at lake hope caught a lot of small channel cats few small bass and gills. Fished by the boat dock whole time. No gas powered motors electric troll motor or paddles only. All and all a real nice lake.


----------

